# Do you put your prices on your flyers?



## Gwedo (Apr 13, 2009)

Or do you direct them to your website? 

I'm not sure the best way of doing it, saying "prices from etc" will leave people thinking "I can get that a tesco cheaper" my thinking is put a special offer on there and direct to my website or call/email for a quotation

Any advice?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

As you've mentioned I'd advertise a special offer/deal on the flyer, you don't want people being put off and just throwing the flyer straight away.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

depends what the flyer is for TBH. if its for valet for example then yes i would say put the price on the flyer as the amount of work required would be similar on each job hence similar labour costs and pricing.

but for detailing i would say prices from. . . etc.

reason being the amount of work for each job could be totally different, its a much more bespoke service and so the pricing should reflect this in each individual job depending on the amount of hours/labour that will be required to correct the given faults to whatever the agreed amount is (full correction or enhancement etc) :thumb:


----------

